# Thundershirt



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone got one / use one ?
I saw them recommended on another forum and bought one via Amazon for my scaredy dog Scamp !
It arrived 3 days ago and we are trying it out as he hates fireworks, he will bark and bark at noises he doesn't like or can't see.
He seems quite happy with it and we are trying it out at various times so he doesn't associate it with noises. So far, so good !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awesome!!!! Hope it works well for him...let us know how he keeps on with it.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Such a coincidence, I was going to start a thread on this yesterday!!

I bought a knitted jumper from T K Maxx for about £10 a few weeks ago in preparation for Willows after spay protection. I've been putting it on her for short spells to get her used to it and am finding that it really chills her out! I went onto the Thundershirt site and they say that it makes them feel secure like swaddling a baby! My mum is going to knit one for the small one to see if it helps chill her out!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There have been a few posts recently. I hope it works for Scampi. It looks a nice fit x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow in her jumper:









Just to reiterate, it's to protect her spay stitches from nibbling!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I started a thread about Beau as she has huge separation anxiety problems mostly since having meningitis and being on steroids. Karen (Wilfiboy) wrote on my thread and said that on the "At The End of My Tether" thread a couple of people had recommended the Thundershirts and having read lots of positive reviews on Amazon I am going to invest in one for Beau as have nothing to lose. Will be interesting to see how Scamp is whilst wearing one


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Will be very interested to see how both your dogs do. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm hoping it will help in the run up to our first bonfire night :S


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwwww look at willow...so cute in her pully!!!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> I started a thread about Beau as she has huge separation anxiety problems mostly since having meningitis and being on steroids. Karen (Wilfiboy) wrote on my thread and said that on the "At The End of My Tether" thread a couple of people had recommended the Thundershirts and having read lots of positive reviews on Amazon I am going to invest in one for Beau as have nothing to lose. Will be interesting to see how Scamp is whilst wearing one


My inlaws ( who live with us ) think Scamp is calmer already !
I'm waiting for some big noises, he always goes mad if a helicopter goes over, but typically there hasn't been one yet 
He does seem chilled with it on, we haven't been out with him wearing it so that will be a good test.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

francesjl said:


> My inlaws ( who live with us ) think Scamp is calmer already !
> I'm waiting for some big noises, he always goes mad if a helicopter goes over, but typically there hasn't been one yet
> He does seem chilled with it on, we haven't been out with him wearing it so that will be a good test.


That is great as not heard anything negative about them yet - look forward to hearing how he gets on over the next few days


----------



## Debs109 (Oct 16, 2012)

Whatever the reason she has it on for - she looks totally gorgeous in it! We picked up our pup today and our other dog Alfie had a few hyper bouncy moments and the thunder shirt really calmed him down. He loves it to fit really snuggly


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

I've ordered one in an attempt to calm Polly down when we go out for walks. She was better for a few days but now she just goes into panic mode when we're about five feet from the house. Just don't understand but maybe the thunder shirt will help? Really hope so.

Toffin
x


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Bought one for Benson this afternoon, just going to start him off for short periods, keeping my fingers crossed that it will help, will also keep you all posted.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I tried Willows jumper on a walk to see if it calmed her down but her problem is over excitement leading to pulling and the jumper had no effect once we left the house! Fingers crossed the Thundershirt works for you on walks! Her new harness seriously reduced the pulling though so I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere with that!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lozzie said:


> Willow in her jumper:
> 
> View attachment 3671
> 
> ...


How cute is that pic of her in her woolly jumper! Maybe a cheaper option than the thunder shirt if it has the same chilling-out properties as well as protecting the stitches! Look forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been following this post with great interest. I can't wait to find out the results.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lozzie said:


> I tried Willows jumper on a walk to see if it calmed her down but her problem is over excitement leading to pulling and the jumper had no effect once we left the house! Fingers crossed the Thundershirt works for you on walks! Her new harness seriously reduced the pulling though so I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere with that!!


Aw, thought we were on to a nice cheap option, there Never mind, she looks cute anyway


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

She definitely looks cute!!! Especially when she looks at me with those "really mum..." Eyes!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Willow in her jumper:
> 
> View attachment 3671
> 
> ...


Doesn't she look sweet in her pully  Hope it does the trick with the stitches Laura


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks Lynne, I've been learning to knit today so I can help my mum make one for Bracken!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

My knitting so far, held against Bracken..


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Brilliant job, I'm sure you're not a raw beginner at knitting Laura. I hope that Bracken will tolerate her pully. Not sure that Raff would - he has a funny 5 minutes sometimes trying to get at the tags on his collar. Though, thanks to Lyn getting them used to collars at a very early age, we've never had any problems with getting him used to a collar and he never made a fuss about the lead either. Any date fixed for Willow's spey? or are you just getting well prepared ?


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I can picture Raff going for his tags! Love their funny 5 mins!! Honestly first ever go at knitting!! No date yet, going to be Nov/Dec tho, just researching traditional versus keyhole. Our vet does keyhole but had a chat with him about it the other day and he was really indifferent about it so unsure of what to do!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes i got a thunder shirt for ginger ,i think it was the second or third week we had her ,she was wild all the time never stopped running in the house or out ,and just completely out of control.so we got one and put it on her, well the difference was wonderful ,she calmed right down and was even manageable to start training. ,all thought it did not stop her from playing with me out side she ran and jumped just like normal,,but when i said stop or no ,she understood , it was amazing .i recommend it.,,and it has a money back guarantee so you can't lose


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I am really pleased to read all the positive comments about the Thundershirt. I was going to order one from Amazon this week but someone has kindly offered to post their one to us so we can try it on Beau as they no longer need it. Can't wait for it to come so we can try it on her


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh that is great!!! I hope it works for you and Beau!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh that is great!!! I hope it works for you and Beau!



Thanks Mo - I hope so too


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, good luck with that Ali - I hope it works for Beau , please let us know


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Yes, good luck with that Ali - I hope it works for Beau , please let us know



Thanks Colin - I definitely will let you know and will also post photos once it arrives  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Looking forward to Beau modelling and testing for us, really, really hope that a thunder shirt is the answer xx


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I can picture Raff going for his tags! Love their funny 5 mins!! Honestly first ever go at knitting!! No date yet, going to be Nov/Dec tho, just researching traditional versus keyhole. Our vet does keyhole but had a chat with him about it the other day and he was really indifferent about it so unsure of what to do!


My brother-in-law had their flatcoat retriever done by keyhole and were most impressed but I can't give any details -sorry. I think the recovery time is less but, obviously, more expensive. Can probably find out details if you like but obviously she's a bigger dog. Raff loves her.
Puppy classes another disaster last night with Raffy singing all the way through and wanting to bounce all the other dogs. Did manage to get a decent recall over a short distance but walking to heel was a nightmare-I thought I'd take some cooked chicken as encouragement (alright, blackmail!!) and all he did was jump up instead of walking, so much for high value treats!!
Training has been a bit hit and miss this week 'cos I've had the dreaded lergy, so it's probably to be expected. I think he was pleased that I'd lost my voice  How's Bracken getting on?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Looking forward to Beau modelling and testing for us, really, really hope that a thunder shirt is the answer xx


Thanks Karen and if it works it is all down to you as missed the thread about it completely  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh shucks xx


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Fudgie my mini goldendoodle is wearing hers as we speak......blooming fireworks. I wish they would just leave it for bonfire night only

Muppet and Lola are unphaised though!

Hope your little furbies are okay and coping well with the noise from the fireworks


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh i meant to tell you all ginger no longer wears it ,we have not put it on her in about two or three weeks, and she is still calm as can be ..well she does have a crazy spell now and then when i'm going to take her out OK ..good luck with it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Your back Sugarlump hope you are all ok we've been wondering how you and your family were xxx


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

yes thank you. we are all ok. just had lost of power for about 6 days, but all is good now.,,thanks again


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just got one for my boy this morning. Like everybody else - hoping it works. The trial period if great as your don't have to worry about losing your money if it doesn't work


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Well we've had fireworks near us for the past 2 nights and Scamp has been much better, he barked initially then just settled down.
Typical tho just as we'd all gone to bed there were more ( he wasn't wearing his coat then ), he barked a few times then went to sleep.
I also took him for a walk yesterday wearing his thundershirt, he saw a dog on a lead in the distance and barked ( as normal ), and when he was off lead he seemed to be the same as usual.
He has also been in the car wearing it but he's always a good boy in the car. This is where Rascal , who used to be a quiet traveller , has now decided that he will whine and yelp - AARGH !
I'd put him in the coat but he needs a smaller one !!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> Willow in her jumper:
> 
> View attachment 3671
> 
> ...


So adorable xx


----------

